
Why Dig Inn Uses Tech So We Can Eat Like Our Grandparents - foodtechconnect
http://foodtechconnect.com/2016/03/28/how-tech-is-helping-dig-inn-pioneer-a-veggie-forward-food-future/
======
GFK_of_xmaspast
I don't know how the author's grandparents ate, but this does exist:
[http://www.lileks.com/institute/gallery/](http://www.lileks.com/institute/gallery/)

The author also writes: "Whole foods like blueberries and eggs were being
pushed off shelves by their more sophisticated cousins" before talking about
relations with local farmers, but if you want your blueberries in the
wintertime you're not liable to get it local.

I do agree that we need to improve lots and lots of things concerning food in
this country, but it's also important to remember how things actually used to
be.

